# Light for the Kindle 4/Baby/Mini/whatever



## Clydelyng (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello everyone 

I am since last week the happy owner of a Kindle 4. The reading experience on the device is amazing and I am allready a big fan.

I have bought the Marware Eco-Flip cover, which is great. However I need to get a reading lamp.

I have been googling the subject abit but get so many different views and most of the articles where simply hidden commercials rather then actual reviews.

So now I turn to you. What is the best possible solution for me?
I am quiet fond of the Octavo Solis, as the size and suddle design appeal to me. However I cant really find out whether it fits the Kindle 4 or not?


----------



## mister4x5 (Nov 7, 2011)

To be honest I have been using a small head lamp that I bought for night hiking. Simple put it on your head and turn it on. Don't be too worried about what you look like using one of these devices, after all you are in the dark.  

Mister4x5


----------



## Clydelyng (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah I have been thinking about getting a Petzl headlamp myself, however since I will be using the Kindle alot on trains etc, the sheer look of me sitting there with a headlamp might just seem too odd


----------



## karisaf (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a Solis (for my now-dead K2) and I am wondering if it's going to fit the new K4 that is on it's way to me. I am actually holding off on buying a cover because it depends on knowing that. If no one answers by then, I should know tomorrow or Fri.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I ordered the kindle touch & the lighted cover. I've always loved the lighted cover for my current kindle "keyboard". I like it all in one & not having to attach, turn on etc. that being said.....lol, I do have the Kandle 2 (I think it's called) as a back up light. Nice & compact to carry around.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Clydelyng said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> So now I turn to you. What is the best possible solution for me?
> I am quiet fond of the Octavo Solis, as the size and suddle design appeal to me. However I cant really find out whether it fits the Kindle 4 or not?


I have the Octovo Solis light for the K3 (keyboard) because that's what I bought it for...then when I got the K4 thought I'd give it a try and it fits perfectly! You'll love it...works like a dream!


----------



## karisaf (Feb 26, 2010)

Glad to hear that, thanks!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

karisaf said:


> Glad to hear that, thanks!


If you have the light for the K2 it may end up being a little too big. The K2 & K3 lights were a little different size because the K2 was thicker. It may still be close enough to work, but may not be as perfect as the K3 light.


----------



## karisaf (Feb 26, 2010)

Ohhhhhhhh.....so there is a different are different versions of the light? I didn't realize that. Well, we'll see how it works out when the K4 arrives.


----------



## jlward (Feb 19, 2011)

I have the Belkin Clip-on Light. The light is super bright. It takes two AAA batteries. The batteries will run for months before they need to be replaced. The arm on the light is wonderful. You can move it or twist it around to all kinds of weird shapes and it will stay in place. I'm using it on my Kindle 3. I haven't seen the Kindle 4; so, I don't know if there will be any issues with size. If it fits though, it's a great light.

Here's a link to it: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003HKRVAW/ref=oh_o05_s00_i01_details.


----------



## Clydelyng (Nov 7, 2011)

KindleGirl said:


> I have the Octovo Solis light for the K3 (keyboard) because that's what I bought it for...then when I got the K4 thought I'd give it a try and it fits perfectly! You'll love it...works like a dream!


Thank you so much! That was exactly what I was hoping for. I love the design of the Solis, actually im gonna order it right away! 
Thanks again


----------



## karisaf (Feb 26, 2010)

Just coming back to report for anyone who may be interested that the Solis light for the K2 is too big for the K4. It works ok if you don't move around, but it won't stay clipped on.


----------



## TripletDad (Jul 30, 2010)

The  Beam N Read LED 3 Hands Free Travel Reading Light is worn around the neck and shines light from the chest so it works with _all_ Kindles, printed books and soft items like newspapers or loose sheets. Also useful for power outages. Gadling.com called it the "best Amazon Kindle reading light". KindleWorld.blogspot.com wrote it is her "favorite light for the Kindle." AA Alkaline batteries last 120 hours @ full brightness, far longer than clip-ons using AAAs or button batteries. Has 3 LEDs in a row for a wide light that fully covers even the Kindle DX. Comes with a set of batteries and a clip-on red filter. I used the red filter when taking a red eye flight recently - the filter reduced the ambient light so I didn't disturb others sitting next to me while still giving me plenty of light to read. There's also a 6 LED model. (Disclosure - I work for the company that makes the light.)


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

TripletDad said:


> The  Beam N Read LED 3 Hands Free Travel Reading Light is worn around the neck and shines light from the chest so it works with _all_ Kindles, printed books and soft items like newspapers or loose sheets. Also useful for power outages. Gadling.com called it the "best Amazon Kindle reading light". KindleWorld.blogspot.com wrote it is her "favorite light for the Kindle." AA Alkaline batteries last 120 hours @ full brightness, far longer than clip-ons using AAAs or button batteries. Has 3 LEDs in a row for a wide light that fully covers even the Kindle DX. Comes with a set of batteries and a clip-on red filter. I used the red filter when taking a red eye flight recently - the filter reduced the ambient light so I didn't disturb others sitting next to me while still giving me plenty of light to read. There's also a 6 LED model. (Disclosure - I work for the company that makes the light.)


LOL, that's kinda weird. How about a headlamp?


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

karisaf said:


> Just coming back to report for anyone who may be interested that the Solis light for the K2 is too big for the K4. It works ok if you don't move around, but it won't stay clipped on.


I used a little piece of adhesive felt to modify my K2 solis to fit my K3. I just careful attached the felt to the Solis and it now fits my K3 perfectly.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I just got the Kindle Touch today and would like to let you know that the Solis 2 does fit on it perfect.  Again this is for the Kindle Touch.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Just posting this to help anyone who is interested....

I took my Octovo Solis from my old K2 and my Octovo Solis for my K3 to Target the other day.  The Solis for K2 fits onto the Kindle Touch.  The Solis for the K3 fits onto the Kindle without the touch.  Both fit pretty well.

If I decide to buy one of the new Kindles, I won't have to worry about buying another light.


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

KindleGirl said:


> I have the Octovo Solis light for the K3 (keyboard) because that's what I bought it for...then when I got the K4 thought I'd give it a try and it fits perfectly! You'll love it...works like a dream!


If I'm correct, you have to buy these from Octovo? I was looking on Amazon and couldn't find them.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

pitbullandfire said:


> If I'm correct, you have to buy these from Octovo? I was looking on Amazon and couldn't find them.


Interesting - the only way I'm seeing the Solis lights now on Amazon is bundled with the Octovo Vintage or Black covers for the K3. That's how I bought mine, it was a fabulous deal and I love the light and the cover. But looks like if you just want the light you'll need to go to the Octovo site.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

A recent conversation with Octovo made it sound like they were doing some retooling to accommodate the Touch model AND the K3/K4. They mentioned on Facebook they hoped to have the new light out in a few weeks. So I think it will be back eventually.

I got one of the last stock from Amazon; it's worth every penny. Best light I've ever had, and I've owned or tried out most of the biggies.


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

VictoriaP said:


> A recent conversation with Octovo made it sound like they were doing some retooling to accommodate the Touch model AND the K3/K4. They mentioned on Facebook they hoped to have the new light out in a few weeks. So I think it will be back eventually.
> 
> I got one of the last stock from Amazon; it's worth every penny. Best light I've ever had, and I've own or tried out most of the biggies.


Thanks for the post, I was getting bummed trying to buy one from them...


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

pitbullandfire said:


> Thanks for the post, I was getting bummed trying to buy one from them...


If you know anyone with a K3 you can pass the cover along to, the bundled cover deals are one way you can still get a hold of the K3 light.

Another thing to note--if you don't have your heart set on a particular cover and you do use covers (I don't), I've seen comments from several Solis users that the lighted covers from Amazon use much the same design and provide much the same performance, perhaps even a little better. And they don't require a separate battery.

The K3 Solis does fit on the K4 perfectly as the dimensions between those two are virtually the same. The Touch is thicker, and while the K3 version does work fairly well, it doesn't push down all the way on the Touch. This leaves a bit more glare on the top bezel than I'd prefer; nothing major, just a little annoying. Even so, it works way better than any of the others. But I'm looking forward to whatever Octovo plans to remedy this, and hope it's out soon.


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you. I only need the light for my K3 and K4. My Fire is fine at night  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

I personally use the travel reading light that you can get from bookstores. They are bendy/flexible and clips on to the back of my oberon k2 cover. In certain circumstances, they can be too bright (e.g. semi complete darkness) but the batteries have lasted quite a bit in my opinion.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm using the Kandle Flex light I received yesterday. Check other thread for info. On sale till 12/31 or while supplies last for $12.50 free s/h. Must go all the way thru checkout to see the special price. Make sure you check super saver shipping.


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

KindleGirl said:


> I have the Octovo Solis light for the K3 (keyboard) because that's what I bought it for...then when I got the K4 thought I'd give it a try and it fits perfectly! You'll love it...works like a dream!


I just got my Solis and when you say "fits perfectly" mine seems to be a tad tight on the K4 but it still fits...Is this what others are finding?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

My K3 Solis isn't tight on my K4, it fits very nicely.  But it isn't brand new, so that might make a difference.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm a headlamp user. I tried a couple of book lights but without a cover there was no hope and with a cover it was, for me, awkward. I got two Petzl headlamps at a mountaineering store. The clerk kept looking at me--I'm pretty obviously not a mountain climber--and he grinned when I told him why I wanted it. My first one was a 2 LED model that takes 3 AAA batteries. The batteries don't last very long. I carry that one in my little backpack with my Kindle--and other stuff. Then I bought a 3 LED model that uses two AA batteries. That one stays on my nightstand. Both work fine.

There are also fringe benefits. I had to work on some loose wires in my computer the other day and the head lamp was great for working in the cluttered and less than well lit interior. So much better than a little flashlight in my mouth. And, I use the smaller headlamp in restaurants to read. A few weeks ago I was having dinner with a couple and the only light was one candle. I asked the waiter for a lamp and he brought another candle. So, I put on my headlamp. My friends wife said, "Take that thing off." I didn't and she said, "If you were my husband you'd take it off." I pulled out a 3X5 index card and started writing. "What are you writing?" I held it up and read, "Reason #186 why I'm not married."


----------

